# Storage units Restrooms



## Rick18071 (Jun 29, 2011)

Can new public stoage units get away with no restrooms? 2009 IPC


----------



## Examiner (Jun 29, 2011)

All the ones I have used have always had a office with public restrooms during hours the office is open.  Not other restrooms on the site.

I have been to my storage unit and did wish that they did have one during the non-office hours.


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2011)

Sooner or later, many people get to wishing the was a restroom on every corner.  I wonder if the ADA people know about that.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 29, 2011)

IBC chapter 29 Structures for the storage of goods, 1 per 100 so you could require one.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 29, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> Sooner or later, many people get to wishing the was a restroom on every corner.  I wonder if the ADA people know about that.


If Public toilet facilities are provided on a site, then one of each type of public restroom shall meet the accessibile requirements.

Being a storage facility, open to the Public,  restrooms are required  per table 4-1, in the plumbing code. Employee restrooms are also required.


----------



## peach (Jun 29, 2011)

probably assume they are providing the restroom for the employees, which is also open to the public (when the facility is open).  Having a restroom open during off hours is not a particularly good idea, and may be hard to justify requiring.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. The plans only show a new building being added to a group of exsiting buildings with public storage that where built before we had codes in PA. Don't know if there are exsiting restrooms or  anything accessible. I guess they need an accessible route to the restrooms from accessible units if they do have the restrooms in an exsiting building.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 30, 2011)

> Having a restroom open during off hours is not a particularly good idea, and may be hard to justify requiring.


We required them for a T-Hanger project when I was in Fl. They just installed a keypad on the door and would give the renters the combo.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 30, 2011)

Agree with MT: 1 per 100


----------

